# SKINNING SHED COMPLETE (Pic Heavy and Drawings)



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Frick - IN - Awe - SOME!!!!!!!!

Looks good...sweet buggies...nice deer...andis that a COLD SILVER BULLET?

I'm in! LOL


----------



## boxerjake77 (Jan 16, 2010)

That looks great!!!


----------



## crockrj (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes Sir... Tapping the Rockies my man.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

That is freakin' sweet!!!!


----------



## bowmadness83 (Oct 30, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## TheCracker (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow that looks amazing. Not sure I see the point of putting all the time and money into skinning a deer but to each his own. 

My skinning shed is a rope with pulley tied to a oak branch. I tie the rope to my bumper and lift the deer with it. That's the ******* way!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Killer!!


----------



## BvrHunter (Apr 8, 2010)

That is extremely cool....hope you don't mind if I steal your plans lol j/k 

Great job!!


----------



## deer2fowl (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow. I'm impressed!


----------



## godex003 (Feb 5, 2007)

legen... wait for it... dary


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

That is awesome!!

One idea for you though. I would put some sort of hook into the cement so you can skin them by hooking a rope to it and winching them up to rip the skin off. (If that makes sense)


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Fantastic.


----------



## crockrj (Oct 28, 2009)

The plans are there if anybody is interested in building it for their own place. I wanted to share with my fellow AT members.


----------



## Dmb41loud (Aug 23, 2004)

nice. all it is missing is a beer tap and full kag.


----------



## coxj22 (Jan 29, 2011)

That is fantastic! Wow... I want to build one! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Muliefever (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow!!!!


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

What is inside? I think the plans say storage? Need to make that a walk in cooler!


----------



## acridlon (Jul 18, 2006)

looks great!! Sure looks more comfy than the bed of the old dodge..


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok that is just really awesome and I have to have one now!


----------



## powerguy (Jul 9, 2010)

Man thats awesome!!!.....great job!!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

outstanding


----------



## crockrj (Oct 28, 2009)

We discussed a walk in cooler but that might be future. We have a work station for our bows, cabinetry for all our misc. items ie. scent bottles, hats, gloves, etc. We also built some log benches where we can take our boots off and not worry about tracking mud in the camp. I bring all my clothes out there to get dressed, so I don't smell like breakfast.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

That is amazing. Enjoy!


----------



## wilburz (Jul 9, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## bohunter09 (Jul 9, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

I'd be happy to have a cabin that nice. That thing came out great.


----------



## bonethug (Aug 18, 2011)

that's finer than my camphouse!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I've never had any desire to skin and butcher my own deer. I've always taken then to a local processor. But with a setup like this, I'd look forward to doing it myself. 

Awesome job bud.


----------



## flyfisher151 (Jan 4, 2008)

Make a craddle for getting them ready to hang and your job will go twice as fast. Lay them spine side down in the craddle and disjoint the legs and start the skinning of the hind legs and front legs. Then do the hanging and just zip the rest off the back. Doing most of the work in the craddle the deer isn't moving all around it's soildly in the craddle.


----------



## Buckfever1613 (Aug 2, 2007)

Looks awesome. If you have any pics of the inside i would love to see them


----------



## BamaHunterr (Jan 2, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## BIG ARCHERY NUT (Oct 24, 2003)

Very nice. Looks just right for a skinning shack. Heck a larger one for our cabin would look even better together.

We had an idea of insulating the heck out of a 4'x4' room and use a window AC unit to cool our deer down during the early season. Thanks for giving your plans out.


----------



## dmc12 (Jan 17, 2008)

Very, very, cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

bonethug said:


> that's finer than my camphouse!


exactly! That's gonna bump your tax base! Lol


----------



## crockrj (Oct 28, 2009)

I need to take some better inside images- I need a wider lens for closer spaces but here is where we hang our bows. We made the log bench below for a place to take our boots off.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

Looks great, *but turn over the horse shoe above the door*...it's supposed to "hold" the good luck  Bad luck, the other way.


----------



## crockrj (Oct 28, 2009)

My dad put the horse shoe up there but I'll be sure to tell him. We'll need all the luck we can get to a good buck.


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

Awesome, wish I had the room in my yard


----------



## Air Raider (May 18, 2010)

If I said I wasn't jealous , it would be a bold face lie! Very nice work!


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Hellyeah:rock: and a cold beer in the background.:cheers:


----------



## YZ125MM700 (Dec 30, 2009)

that's nuts.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

crockrj said:


> The plans are there if anybody is interested in building it for their own place. I wanted to share with my fellow AT members.


Do the plans include bunk beds? Heck that would make a nice camp for two.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

thats just freakin awesome dude


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Boom!


----------



## Ala_Archer (Nov 1, 2006)

Super nice wish I had one.


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

nice


----------



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

For you guys pulling the hide. Give them a shot of compressed air up each leg from the knee joint and on each side of the spine..It really makes a difference in how much it effort takes .Just watch where the hide bulges and you'll know where else to help it.


----------



## Ala_Archer (Nov 1, 2006)

The horse shoe over the door needs to be turned around, you will pour out your luck with it facing down.


----------



## glipps (Dec 18, 2008)

very nice work........ should suit you for years to come. thanks for sharing


----------



## rocklock (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice! We built a skinning shed at our hunt club very similar to yours a few years ago. We can skin up to 6 deer at a time in ours and have 4 large butchering tables inside. We also have plumbing and a freezer in ours. Nothing beats a nice skinning shed on those cold rainy days.


----------



## mikehess51 (Dec 5, 2008)

Very nice man that looks great!


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

I love it! Very nice!


----------



## nojreyd (Oct 1, 2008)

Great work man. You guys are gonna love using that place.

What design software did you use?


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

very nice, wish i had a property i could build something like that on


----------



## GAbowguy23 (Jan 7, 2010)

man thats sweet


----------



## seletcut (Apr 23, 2010)

Awsome


----------



## orrsmills (Aug 12, 2009)

do you have a hose and running water near by?? Looks GREAT!!!


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

great job! I can't read the dimensions on this computer....what are your sidewall/header heights? I know that here in the midwest a 10ft sidewall barely gets you enough room to hoist and put a scale on a big buck without antlers on the ground. And bending over to skin isn't any fun. I also have Cabela's wenches and I can't imagine life without them anymore. Again, great job with great skills put to work.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## jscott02 (Jan 19, 2010)

awesome job. looks great.


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

frickin sweet, bro.


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

:thumbs_up :darkbeer: That's got to be the best skinning shed I have ever seen!


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

A+ job.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

OMG if I built that i'd never see another deer! Thats like bringing a camera fishing!


----------



## crockrj (Oct 28, 2009)

I use VectorWorks (MAC based CAD program) for the Design Documents and use Google SketchUp for the 3D model. I'm in the Architecture Business so it's pretty easy to whip out a design. 
-We have a 15' hose with a spray nozzle at each cleaning station. -Our Pulley is 11'-0" off of the slab. This is enough height for our Alabama deer.


----------



## Pondjumpr (Oct 2, 2009)

Very nice. I am curious about the roof shingles. It looks like normal 5/4" decking board cut into short pieces. Did you do felt over plywood under the decking boards shingles? I am not very familiar with cedar shingles or shakes so forgive my ignorance. O guess with enough overlap, water doesn't make it through the roof at all. I would have never thought to do anything other than metal roof but that looks great. Very creative.


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Dec 1, 2010)

That is nice!


----------



## crockrj (Oct 28, 2009)

"I am not very familiar with cedar shingles or shakes so forgive my ignorance. O guess with enough overlap, water doesn't make it through the roof at all. I would have never thought to do anything other than metal roof but that looks great. Very creative."
No problem, I enjoy answering any questions. They are a pressure treated pine shake shingle. I believe they are called "Life Pine". We used 7" poles for the rafters, then used 5/8" Plywood for decking w/ plywood clips. We then felted the entire roof. (I recommend using the product Peel & Stick roof membrane- its just more expensive than felt). Start your first row of shakes (double it) then use felt in between each layer of shakes. We use shakes on a lot homes here on the Bay and I have them on my house. I've been through a few hurricanes and have had no problems. They weather really nice and turn gray over time.


----------



## Jmart0517 (Aug 12, 2015)

Crockrj, Would you still build this the same way now? I noticed that you posted this back in 2011. I saw your design and we are looking to build a skinning shed using your design for our camp. I tried to print the drawing that you shared but the measurements come out blurry. Is there anyway that you could share those with us in a version that would be less blurry?

Thanks


----------



## maddawg0517 (Nov 17, 2010)

Down south that would work awesome. Where I hunt its normally cold during hunting season so I personally would close in the skinning stations to block the cold wind, and contain heat if you wanted to run a small heater. Other than that, outstanding design and craftsmanship.


----------



## Doorny22 (Jul 9, 2010)

crockrj said:


> Hey guys,
> I wanted to share the skinning shed my family and I built this summer for our camp (Plans included). We've had the same 4x4 skinning rack for a few years. It has definitely been put to use and served its purpose. It just hasn't been very convenient for storage and function. We needed something to block the wind, rain, and hold our gear. Being in the design-build business, we had to come up with a better product. We built a 16'-0"x16-0" multi-purpose skinning shed. Half of the space is inclosed for storage and getting dressed. We have an area to work on our bows and store all our necessary equipment. We constructed it with 7" treated poles for the frame-(Walls and Rafters). Poured a concrete slab with two floor drains. We bought scrap edges of cypress logs from the mill to give it a log cabin feel. For the roof, we used Pressure Treated pine shakes. We bought off the internet (2) 6'-0" stainless steel tables for de-boning and prepping. We installed 2 game hoist winches from Cabelas (44o lb). I highly recommend using them. They are cost effective and very convenient. This was opening weekend here in Alabama and I got to put the skinning shed to use. Overall we spent maybe $2,500 in materials, but it was worth it. Anyways, I thought I would share and offer some drawings if you are looking for something for your hunting property.



That is one awesome shed!


----------



## Nosdog2 (Sep 28, 2003)

That is awesome!


----------



## Backstrapnfrank (Jul 16, 2014)

Pretty cool


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

Bwana said:


> Looks great, *but turn over the horse shoe above the door*...it's supposed to "hold" the good luck  Bad luck, the other way.


Beat me to it! I was gonna say, that's a damn fine skinning shack. Only thing I saw wrong was the horseshoe upside down. Flip it over and you'll be good to go!


----------



## 14medlak (May 8, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

holy freakin hell


----------



## g.sampey (Jan 13, 2011)

Tagged


----------



## stickin em' (Apr 22, 2012)

That thing is awesome. Hope to have something similar one day myself.


----------



## Sliverflicker (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks Great!


----------



## bukmaster7 (Aug 26, 2007)

tagged...


----------



## Dr Phil (Jun 14, 2017)

Really loved what you built and thanks for sharing the plans. Problem is I can not read any of the measurements. Is there any way I could get a set of the plan with the dimensions?

Thanks,
Dr Phil


----------



## Dr Phil (Jun 14, 2017)

Really, how come you don't reply to your mail? Sent you one public message and two private message and no response to any of them.


----------



## Carnivorous (Oct 20, 2014)

Says.... ( Please update account to allow 3rd party hosting). Help! Want to see the pics but not all that computer savvy.


----------



## Carnivorous (Oct 20, 2014)

Have never had a problem viewing pics on here before...?


----------



## Dr Phil (Jun 14, 2017)

Do not understand your last post. If it was for me please open your private chat folder and you will see a message from me that gives you my personal e-mail address.


----------



## jadkins223 (Aug 23, 2012)

.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------

